
Debunking C# vs C++ Performance - nreece
http://journal.stuffwithstuff.com/2009/01/03/debunking-c-vs-c-performance/
======
jd
Debunk misses the point of original article. It was a cache performance test.
You'd expect almost identical performance in C# and C++ for the reasons the
original author explained.

Original author responds:
[http://systematicgaming.wordpress.com/2009/01/04/performance...](http://systematicgaming.wordpress.com/2009/01/04/performance-
c-vs-c-revisted/)

------
vyrotek
agreed :)

